# sig 226 prints?



## mossy2775 (Jul 31, 2011)

is there any place online that i can print or order prints for a sig 226 so if i wanted to strip this weapon down to bare frame i could do it?
maybe one with instructions and tips as well? any help would be great. :mrgreen:


----------



## postmaster (Aug 16, 2011)

Yep there is. Midway.com


----------



## Cat (Apr 12, 2011)

P226 :smt024 All ways go back to manufacture. They all have product info to download.


----------



## mossy2775 (Jul 31, 2011)

thanks for the information, but midway did not have a schematic uploaded for my weapon.


----------



## TedDeBearFrmHell (Jul 1, 2011)

try here 
Numrich Gun Parts Corp. - The World's Largest Supplier of Firearms Parts and Accessories


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

Brownells usually has better quality pics than Numrich.










Also, I think I have a Sig armorer's manual somewhere in PDF, I'll see if I can find it.


----------



## TedDeBearFrmHell (Jul 1, 2011)

VAMarine said:


> Brownells usually has better quality pics than Numrich.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


brownells totally slipped my mind, you are right about the quality.


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

mossy2775 said:


> is there any place online that i can print or order prints for a sig 226 so if i wanted to strip this weapon down to bare frame i could do it?
> maybe one with instructions and tips as well? any help would be great. :mrgreen:


PM me with your email, I found the PDF(s) I was looking for in a Zip file, however the above picture is a little clearer. What I've done in the past is save the image and take to to a Kinkos (or whatever they call themselves now) and have them print it off in a larger format, it will get a little fuzzy, but it's suitable.

But I'd strongly suggest just getting a *Sig 226 Armorers mat* and one of *THESE*


----------



## Cat (Apr 12, 2011)

LMilitary / Federal Government : Exploded View Just click on your pistol.


----------



## Cat (Apr 12, 2011)

:smt033[video]http://www.sigsauer.com/upFiles/CmsContent/documents/226-XView.pdf[/video]Just print. I just did a test print looks good.


----------



## mossy2775 (Jul 31, 2011)

thanks for all the help guys, i found an amorers guide in pdf for my 226. are there any other tips that i may need before i take on this project?


----------



## TedDeBearFrmHell (Jul 1, 2011)

mossy2775 said:


> thanks for all the help guys, i found an amorers guide in pdf for my 226. are there any other tips that i may need before i take on this project?


whenever i disassembled a pistol that i hadnt experienced before i had a 5 gallon bucket laying on its side on the workbench, it was lined with carpet remnants ..... i took the pistol apart inside the bucket that way exploding springs or falling screws didnt bounce or fly away....


----------



## mossy2775 (Jul 31, 2011)

hey, i never thought about doing something like that. great idea. thanks


----------

